# Funciona este amplificador (Melody 400w)?



## kepedragon (Ago 4, 2006)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y tenia una duda antes de construir este amplificador melody de 400w, mi duda es si funcionara, un amigo construyo unos de la misma revista pero eran de 100w rms y andaban, alguna sugerencia respecto al circuito? habria que hacer algun cambio? Desde ya muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 4, 2006)

si funciona pero tienes que tener mucha experiencia y haber armado otros antes de hacer este


----------



## cliche (Ene 7, 2007)

amigo yo lo arme y funciona sin ningun problem dale no mas tente fe


----------



## nene (Feb 26, 2007)

todo parece concordar...es un diseño clasico y muy conocido.  yo he armado el "mismo" pero en version mosfet...(claro con sus cambios y toda la cosa!!!)....el unico problema que tiene este diseño son los transistores de salida. cuando averigue su costo, aca en argentina, me di cuenta de que no son bipolares para tirar al techo!...estaban algo asi como $15 cada uno....(MJ...)..
un gran inconveniente de esta etapa de potencia es que no posee PROTECCION CONTRA CORTO CIRCUITOS!!!!!.......unh corto en la salida o una sobre carga te levanta todos los transistores de salida!......es peligroso!!!!...no basta con fusibles!...es necesario una proteccion contra cortos!...(a mi parecer claro!!)

si te lanzas a hacerlo permiteme darte algunos consejos:

1º-  cuando diseñes el pcb recuerda que es apropiado mantener una simetria entre la rama positiva y negativa.

2º-  las pistas de señal, entre transistores, capacitores y demas, deben ser lo mas CORTAS posibles, asi el ruido electromagnetico sera el minimo.

3º trata de buscarle la vuelta para no utilizar puentes, de no tener salida que sean lo mas cortos posibles, y que sean  superficiales...nada de tener cables por todos lados....meten ruido que despues es amplificado..y demas..

4º-  es una muy buena costumbre que las pistas de voltaje de entrada sean bien anchas y se encuentren a los costados.

5º-  todo DEBE ESTAR APROPIADAMENTE AISLADO, incluso la masa de la fuente debe estar aislada de la masa de red.  esto incluye el chasis.  suena inquietenate ya que la masa se extiende por todos lados como los conectores de salida de potencia e incluso los RCA  de entrada. esto es importante ya que aislando la masa del amplificador de la masa de la conexion electrica (220 VAC) se evitan los lazos de masa o "loops" de masa, o "bucles" de masa...etc!.......

Paso a explicartelo mas detalladamente.  Bien sabemos que la masa se extiende por todos lados, por ejemplo un jack o un rca.  Bien!, el rca hembra el que se amura al chasis es metalico y hace contacto con la chapa del chasis, que en egenral siempre lo conectan al terminal MASA DE RED, los 220VAC (o 110...).  Pero en amplificador hi fi la masa de los conectores se encuentra asilada del chasis por metodos mecanicos, y luego en un unico punto de todo la masa del amplificador y la de red se unene por medio de una resistencias de unos 5 o 6 k de 3W...y el chasis como siempre conectado a la masa de red!...
es muy util, pues elimina el clasico zumbido produciod por los loops de masas!.... el unico prolema es como asilar mecanicamente a los conectores del chasis, bueno a ingeniarselas con arandelas de fibras del color del chasis...o lo que sea....


bueno no se si te ayude de mucho.....es mi experiencia....si quieres puedo publicar algunas imagenes de algunos amplificador que he diseñado y armado...

saludos!...Nene.


----------



## nene (Feb 26, 2007)

a me olvide!...OJO CON LA FUENTE!....si es con transformador, que es lo que me imagino!...diseño clasico...pero debe estar MUY BIEN FILTRADA UNOS 10.000uF por cada ramal!...


saludos!...cualquier cosa avisa y lo vemos mas detalladamente!.


----------



## mutante31 (Feb 27, 2007)

HAY le dio nene las pautas  animese entre mas prueve mas aprende uno yo lo he armado suena bien aunque aqui en los foros he pillado varios circuitos interesantes y mas economicos que este pero palante si a usted le gusto hagale  ...mi experiencia...   case bien las  parejas  de transistores que va a montar en el driver  en caso de no conseguir los orijinales para que no se le vuelva loca la via  y listo lo demas ya se lo dijo nene...suerte 8)


----------



## nene (Feb 27, 2007)

otra cosa que me olvide y es lo mas importante, y me acorde en cuanto lei el posteo de mutante31....es muy importante que tus transistores de salida sean lo mas parecidos posible digo los npn por un lado y los pnp por otro sino trabajarn exigidos algunos y otros mas relajados y bue!....no es lo mejor!

aca te publico unas fotos para que veas la etapa de entrada!....es un prototipo pero es mas o menos igual al final!

saludos!


----------



## RUDA (Feb 28, 2007)

Hola capo este el diseño de Antony Hol..... el de los mosfet lasterales?? 
de 200 en 8ohms y 350 en 4ohms??......RUDA


----------



## luiggyking (Feb 28, 2007)

Muchas gracias...
Te pediria que en el momento que puedas y si fuera tu deseo postees el circuito de esa etapa con mosfets. ya que veo que has puesto 4 por rama y suena mas cercano a la realidad que tan solo un darlington / rama. Tengo alguna experiencia en electronica, reparando sobre todo video y audio de baja potencia en general. Me interesaba la experiencia de este circuito por los pocos componentes y saber realmente si era aceptable para un bajo ya que no necesito gran calidad sino mucha potencia y robustez ( que se banque algo de maltrato).


----------



## nene (Feb 28, 2007)

hola amigo ruda...no se quien es antony...esta etapa es un clasico diseño de los 80...con alguna modificaciones personales.  el diseño o por lo menos la distribucion de los componentes de potencias es muy conocida en estos diseños!..

luiggyking cuado tenga el diseño bien testeado y lo mas optimizado publicare el circuito junto con la proteccion para sobre cargas, corto circuitos, sobre temp...etc....

imaginate 20A libres a cargados en un corto!...UN DESASTRE!....


saludos!...nene.


----------



## RUDA (Mar 1, 2007)

Hola nene aca te adjunto un pedazo del circuito original, este diseño lleva como mosfets de salida los 2sk1530 y 2sj162 de 200V 12Amp 150w pero son laterales y no verticales como los irfp,  son de Hitachi y salen como 35 $ C/U .Vos que le pusiste en la etapa final? suena bien este amplificador? reproduce bien los bajos? lo probaste en bridge? y con que carga los probaste? Disculpa que te pregunte tanto pero quiero construir un buen circuito ya que el hacer el transformador es tan costoso  y ni te cuento lo que suman los electroliticos de la fuente, no quiero clavarme como lo hice con tantos otros diseños que no me gustaron, y solo engrosaron la pila de proyectos, tiempo, laburo, puchos y sueño atrasado. jaja pero es lo que nos gusta NO? Gracias por ser tan amable.

Una diferencia a simple vista entre placas son las marcadas con circulos rojos, Que supongo que son tus retoques personales seria interesante comparar ambos circuitos.......RUDA


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 28, 2007)

Hola, en el circuito aparecen los transistores B649 y D669 que no los consigo; me dijeron que le ponga BD139 y 140 pero son de 60V y el circuito se alimenta con 140V!! 
¿Vos qué usaste?
¿Y los de salida que son encapsulado TO-3 y en la foto se ven otros distintos?


----------



## capitanp (Mar 28, 2007)

prueba con 2sB649 y 2sD669


----------



## RUDA (Mar 28, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola, en el circuito aparecen los transistores B649 y D669 que no los consigo; me dijeron que le ponga BD139 y 140 pero son de 60V y el circuito se alimenta con 140V!!
> ¿Vos qué usaste?
> ¿Y los de salida que son encapsulado TO-3 y en la foto se ven otros distintos?



Hola las caracteristicas de los transistores son:
2SB 649: 180V 1,5Amp, 140Mhz Rzo directo 2SA 1249.
2SB 669: 180V 1,5Amp, 140Mhz Rzo directo 2SC 3117

Espero que ahora te los vendan.....suerte ............Ruda


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola, en el circuito aparecen los transistores B649 y D669 que no los consigo; me dijeron que le ponga BD139 y 140 pero son de 60V y el circuito se alimenta con 140V!!
> ¿Vos qué usaste?
> ¿Y los de salida que son encapsulado TO-3 y en la foto se ven otros distintos?



Otros remplazos serian el MJE340 y el MJE350


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Mar 31, 2007)

Luciperrro dijo:
			
		

> Francisco Galarza dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, luciperro, muchas gracias, ya los encontré.
Diseñé un pequeño amp de 900W en 2 ohms para armar en lugar de este pero no estoy seguro si funcionará, está en:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/funciona-amplificador-900w-6800/
Revisalo si querés.

Gracias de nuevo. Gente como ustedes con tan buenos proyectos le hacen muy bien al foro, estoy más que conforme


----------



## ruli.raul (Abr 12, 2007)

Hola, yo recuerdo haber tenido en mis manos una placa similar, pero tenia a la salida 6 bu508af,   y un transformador de 45+45v,  levantaba 200watts en 8 ohms,  estaba instalada en una caja con dos jahro de 15 pulgadas en paralelo sumando 4 ohms y con eso bastaba para animar cualquier fiesta.. jajaja, lastima porque no pude hacerme de tiempo para clonarla sino la posteaba aca para que la vean


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 4, 2007)

Hola, estoy devuelta por este post abandonado. Quiero dejar el PCB que diseñé.
El diseño es para los transistores MJ15003/4 que son TO-3, por lo que no van en la placa.
No tengo nada de experiencia en el diseño de PCB de altas potencias, pero lo hice al fin.
Está todo bien salvo el grosor de algunas pistas y que el multiplicador de Vbe BD139 debería ir sobre el mismo disipador de calor que los MJ15003/4.

Otra, ¿Podrían publicar el PCB que usaron porque no lo puedo conseguir? Gracias


----------



## tupolev (Sep 16, 2007)

Este amplificador lo monté hace 2 años, en las 2 versiones 200 y 400 w. Funciona muy bién los dos, pero con el de 400 as de tener los MJ15003/15004 originales, por que si no se estropearán, debido a los 140 v que circulan por ellos (a mi me pasó en un canal que llevaba estos falsificados.Paso el enlace a la pagina donde los puse y con otro Nik.
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=1056829#post1056829
Saludos


----------



## nene (Sep 24, 2007)

hola a todos, debido a una serie de mails privados que me enviaron con respecto al amplificador que publique hace un tiempo, publico mas información para el que este interesado.

Esta etapa entrega teoricamente 350W@8Ohms y 400W@4Ohms.  Las primeras pruebas que realice las hice sobre el primer prototipo que es el que posteo mas abajo.  Las medidas fueron realizadas con una fuente 

PRIMARIO: 220VAC O 110VAC
SECUNDARIO:  50V-o-50V@12A X rama
RECTIFICADOR: acorde
FILTRADO: 12.000uF x rama aprox.

La fuente en vacio suministra 70V.  La potencia medida en diversas frecuencias esta en el rango de los 310-340W@8Ohms (en esas condiciones).

Una gran desventaja de este diseño, como ya lo mencione anteriromente, es que no dispone de protccion contra corto circuitos a la salida, ni proteccion por sobre carga.  Esto a simple vista puede parecer irrelevante, pero eh experimentado los efectos destructivos, tanto en los componentes como en el bolsillo, de esta insuficiencia.  Por lo que si bien tengo que decir que el sonido es excelente, al menos con este diseño de PCB, y que es una etapa muy estable aun cuando la potencia entregada es tal que la maxima disipacion es alcanzada, no puedo dejar de mencionar una vez mas que *la falta de proteccion la hace sumamente vulnerable *a cualquier falla en la salida, o incluso en el setup de la corriente de reposo.

Una vez dicho esto, no se puede obviar decir que el sonido es de muy buena calidad, y si el disipador, activo o pasivo, se encunetra bien calculado la etapa con estos mosfet es sumamente estable.  Por razones de limitacion de instrumental no pude realizar una medida razonable a maxima potencia con una carga de 4Ohms.  

En mi diseño, utilizo una conveccion forzada, un disipador de 1.2ºC/W de 30cm para cada canal, y dos fans uno de entrada y otro de salida en direccion de las aspas.

Con respecto a la corriente de reposo unos 100mA por transistor seria suficiente, podria ser menos dependiendo de los transistores, si se dispone de un osciloscopio es posible realizar un mejor ajuste.  Este ajuste se realiza por medio del preset.  Referisre al esquematico al momento de instalarlo porque en el diseño original cometi un error y los pines del preset (1-2-3) no coinciden con los del pcb (1-3-2).pero no deberia haber gran dificultad para resolver esto.

Bueno esto es lo que se me ocurre explicar por el momento, en el caso de que alguien este interesado que realice sus preguntas y veremos!.

saludos y que lo disfruten.

nene


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 24, 2007)

Hola. Gracias por los planos y ese PCB, es muy valioso.
¿Probaste la versión BJT?
Me llama la atención esa desproporción de 350W @ 8 ohms y sólo 400W @ 4 ohms.
Sólo soy curioso, por ahora no necesito semejante bestia


----------



## nene (Sep 25, 2007)

.ahora que leo tu posteo, y revisando el mio, me doy cuent que cometñi un error: donde dice  350W @ 8 ohms, deberia decir 250W @ 8 ohms.perdon por la confusion!.

La verdad es que no tuve tiempo de probar la version BJT, ya que esta con MOSFETs me trajo al principio algunos inconvenientes.

La version que estoy probando ahora es la misma pero con una proteccion contra cortocircuitos y sobrecargas a la salida.  Agregando un pr de transistores por rama y algunos diodos, el problema se resuelve, pero aun la estoy probando.aun asi si lo desean puedo publicar el PCB y el esquematico de esta segunda version. 

Por ultimo, como afan personal, le agregue dentro del mimso gabinete, un pequeño sistemita microcontrolado, que controla el encendido, los relays de salida, los ventiladores, la temperatura, la componente DC a la salida, y en una segunda PCB arme un preamplificador de entrada, puesto que para maxima potencia necesito 2Vpp, seguido de un crossover a 70Hz, y unos VU que se montan sobre el frente del gabinete.

Bueno.eso es todo.me emocioné explicando!.  

saludos.
nene


----------



## crazysound (Sep 25, 2007)

Hola muchachos, he armado el melody de 400W varias veces y se me han quemado los tr de salida a un nivel muy bajo de audio. 

Ahora que leo un poco lo que han escrito creo que encontré el error: usé los mj15003/4 que aguantan hasta 140V - que es justamente el valor total de la fuente -  pero yo pensaba que solo tenían que aguantar una sola rama - o sea solo 70V.

Espero que puedan ayudarme, gracias.


----------



## nene (Sep 25, 2007)

crazysound, comentas que los transisotres de salida se te quemaron y que utilizas los mj15003/4 que agunatan hasta 140V, asi que por la fuente no puede ser, si nos das mas detalles podriamos ayudarte.

Los transisotres se queman bien enciendes la etapa!?.o luego de un tiempo!?.
A que potencia, aproxiamdamente!?.al 10%, 40%, 60%?.
AL circuito que armaste, le colocates fusibles en cada rama antes de los transisotres de salida!?.si es asi: se queman lso dos fusibles, o solo uno!?.
y lo mas importante de todo: todos los transistores se queman!?, o solo algunos!? de que rama!?.

beuno te bombardie con pregunats, es para ayudarte.

saludos

nene


----------



## crazysound (Sep 26, 2007)

Hola, mira se me quemaron algunos tr de las dos ramas a un 10% de nivel, no le he puesto fusibles. 
Es muy raro. La etapa anterior está bien.


----------



## nene (Sep 26, 2007)

a simple "vista" lo que se me ocurre es que tal vez la corriente de reposo, el vias, este muy alta, si no me equivoco ese VR que aparece en el esquematico es para ajustar la corriente de reposo. 

Lo que puede hacer es lo siguiente.  Primero consiguete dos resistencias de 22Ohms@5W y las conectas entre la fuente (una en cada rama) y la etapa.  Luego cambia los transistores de potencia, colocale dos por rama en vez de cuatro, si queres ponerle cuatro ponle cuatro, y antes de encenderlo aseguarte que el preset este de tal modo que la corriente de reposo sea la menor, es decir que que esten apagados.

En general es preferible que los transistores que utilizas esten agrupados, es decir que si necesistas 4 PNP, commpres 8 y busques los 4 mas parecidos, de esta manera el ajuste del bias es homogeneo, por el contrario cuando pones los cuatro que compraste, te peuden salir parecidos como no, GENERLAMENTE NUNCA SON PARECIDOS, y de este modo algunos trabajan mas exigidos que otros, y cuando ajustas la corriente para un transistor, tal vez para otro sea una correinte mayor, y este trabajando al extremo, no se si me explico!.

Asi que colocale las resistencias entre la fuente, luego ajusta la corriente al minimo (CON LA ETAPA APAGADA!), cambia los transisotres, y luego enciendela, y estate atento a los cambios, con una mano dispuesta a apagar todo!.  Si todo anda bien las resistencias deben estar frias.

Igualmente antes de hacer todo esto, verifica que las pistas no esten cortocircuitadas, al igual que las resistencias de potencia, verifica cada PISTA y cada elemento. RECUERDA: que a veces las pistas estan en corto y siquira se puede ver, revisa con cuidado!.

saludos 

nene


----------



## crazysound (Sep 27, 2007)

Hola nene, gracias por tus consejos, siempre hago todo eso. Ya la he armado varias veces y siempre me pasó lo mismo.
Cuando está con muy poca señal (<10%) no calientan nada los tr de salida y suena sin distorción, pero cuando subo el nivel de repente saltan muchos (se queman) casi sin haber calentado, es muy raro.

Espero que me puedan ayudar, gracias a todos.


----------



## nene (Sep 27, 2007)

crazysound, es muy extraño que los transisotres se quemen SIN calentar las resistencias esas que te dije, entre la fuente y la etapa.  

Revisa todos los componentes del ajuste del VIAS, TR10, D1 D2 D3, revisa BIEN estos componentes. 

saludos

nene


----------



## ask123 (Ene 19, 2008)

Hola que quiere decir 
SECUNDARIO: 50V-o-50V@12A X rama
Y como es que se calcula la relacion de transistores con corriente? osea si armo un amplificador de 20 transistores de cuanto deberia ser la fuente en amperios?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 2, 2008)

nene, una pregunta, cuanto gastaste en total? por que se me hace que sale un buen billete tooodos los componentes. saludos


----------



## juanma (Jul 2, 2008)

Nene, vi el PCB de las fotos de tu amplificador y estan impecables.
Con que metodo hiciste la plaqueta? Todavia los hago con marcadores Edding...
Si esta en otro post decime en cual. O sino abri uno y explicalo si podes/tenes ganas.

Armaste otros amplificador?
Lo tenes en un gabinete? o al aire libre?

Saludos!


----------



## eskor_fdr (Ago 27, 2008)

Buenas...
La plaqueta se hace con termotransferencia, se imprime en un papel de ilustracion y se pasa con la plancha, y queda muy bien.


nene, otra pregunta igual a una anterior, cuando gastaste en los componentes ? contando el transformador...


Gracias


----------



## centro58 (May 10, 2009)

tengo una duda el circuito de 400watts molody se fuede utilizar en modo puente y que carga puede soportar asi y con cuanta corriente tengo que alimentar a un canal en puente


----------



## KERLY (Sep 18, 2009)

bueno la verdad es que llevo rato de trabajarlo y suena superbien, lo malo es que no tiene proteccion contra corto en los transi....de potencia pero si lo trabajas bien te va bien , he incluso lo trabaje con 93+ y 93- con 4Q a una carga de 4 ohm y bien eso si buena ventilacion y disipador....


----------



## armaportel (Abr 1, 2010)

Saludos, estoy interesado en construir un Amp de estos pero con BJT's en la salida, acá dejo el diseño que hice para ver si alguien con experiencia me puede decir si esta bien o que errores pude haber cometido, traté de seguir los lineamientos que Nene ha expuesto, se agradece cualquier ayuda que puedan brindarme!


----------



## zopilote (Abr 1, 2010)

armaportel dijo:


> Saludos, estoy interesado en construir un Amp de estos pero con BJT's en la salida, acá dejo el diseño que hice para ver si alguien con experiencia me puede decir si esta bien o que errores pude haber cometido, traté de seguir los lineamientos que Nene ha expuesto, se agradece cualquier ayuda que puedan brindarme!


 Placa más o menos elaborada. Primera falla es en los pad de los jumpers, son muy chicos, segundo error el diametro de los condensadores de 100uF 63V son muy pequeños. Y por ultimo no me agrada como ruteaste GND (cuestion de gustos). Y el TR6 tiene que ser cableado por la posicion escogida y colocada encima de algun transistorn (bias).La resistencia de ajuste VR diria que es de formato muy grande (usaria un ajustable mas pequeño o un multimueltas). Y  dinos que transistores de potencia vas a usar.


----------



## armaportel (Abr 2, 2010)

Zopilote, Gracias por los tips, voy a realizar las modificaciones del caso, pero no entendí que me quisiste decir con: 



zopilote dijo:


> el TR6 tiene que ser cableado por la posicion escogida y colocada encima de algun transistorn (bias).



Lo otro es que GND queda asi por que utilizo un plano... la cuestión es que normalmente trabajo circuitos digitales (con amplificadores y este tipo de circuitos no tengo mucha experiencia) siempre trabajo con plano a tierra por comodidad, me ahorra enrutar la tierra  y los circuitos siempre me funcionan muy bien... 

Pero me interesa tu opinion al respecto, para que por favor me indiques cual es la mejor forma de enrutar la tierra en un circuito de este tipo...

Por último me haces caer en cuenta que los transistores de salida que voy a usar (2sa1216 y 2sc2922 ) no van a caber así que me toca alargar un poco la placa, cuando hice el diseño no tenía la librería adecuada, me tocará hacerla... 

Gracias por la atención.


----------



## mcou (May 28, 2010)

hola muchachos ese amplificador funciona ala pecfeccion por que yo lo arme y esta buenisimo


----------



## pakarinkama (Jun 19, 2010)

no se si se pudiera armar este amplificador pero con otro mosfet que no sea el 2SK1530.
Porque no los puedop conseguir, pero tengo los IRFP460 con caracteristicas de 500V.
Id=18.4A Ptotal=230W tengo 10 de estos mosfet. y un Tx de 63.5-0-63.5V a 20A.
Por favor que alguien me ayude. Gracias


----------



## doval (Jun 30, 2010)

hola. tengo un problema con este amplificador. no le puedo ajuntar el voltage de polarizacion de la base de los tr de salida..
pude ser ta tension de la fuente.?? es de 60v + 60v..
y el capacitor de 47uf NP no consegui le puse uno de 50uf..
pueden ser esos los problemas.?? 

grasias. saludos.


----------



## jimmylyn (Jul 5, 2010)

baya si que funsiona y muy bien


----------



## Sergibal (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola a todos, tengo este diagrama de amplificador 500W, pero no se cuales deben ser las caracteristicas del transformador, y de los filtros. Alguien podria ayudarme para diseñar la fuente de alimentacion necesaria? De Antemano gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Por ahí encontrás todo lo que estás preguntando.
Saludos


----------



## mono pibe (Jul 24, 2010)

doval , este amplificador suena muY bien ,tu problema radica en el voltaje de las bias de los driver coloca  las puntas del multimetro entre base y base de los driver y mueve EL PRESET y debe darte de prueba como maximo 1.5 volti esto es para estabilizar los transistores de salida, menor calor para que no entren en fatiga termica Y se liguen..saludos a todos


----------



## doval (Jul 26, 2010)

hola mono pibe.. grasias por tu respuesta. disculpa otra pregunta en este circuito cuales serian los driver? saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 5, 2010)

jimmylyn dijo:


> baya si que funsiona y muy bien



Hola amigo serias amable de subir algunas fotos del que armaste y seria genial si subes el pcb  solo y el pcb con suscomponentes


----------



## newnaf (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro.. vengo buscando hace rato experiencias con los amplificadores melody ya que algunos comentarios que vi decian que no funcionaba algunos que si que no.. 
nene muchas gracias por la info.. me quede buscando a ver si pùblicabas el diseño del segundo pcb, con crossover y proteccion, ya que como siempre jugando queme mi ampli y era hora de algo mas grandecito.. un saludo foreros y perdon por entrometerme.,
 quedo a la espera de que avanze el tema.-. 
SALUDOS


----------



## mono pibe (Abr 1, 2011)

doval dijo:


> hola mono pibe.. grasias por tu respuesta. disculpa otra pregunta en este circuito cuales serian los driver? saludos



los driver  son  los transistores que  impulsan los transistores de salida en este caso son los tip 41 y los tip42 esos son


----------



## Stalwin (Jun 26, 2011)

nene dijo:


> a me olvide!...ojo con la fuente!....si es con transformador, que es lo que me imagino!...diseño clasico...pero debe estar muy bien filtrada unos 10.000uf por cada ramal!...
> 
> 
> Saludos!...cualquier cosa avisa y lo vemos mas detalladamente!.



tengo un p`roblema con la rectificaciÓn me puedes enviar el diagrama de rectificaciÓn pero con diodos

PARA SERGIBAL EL TRANSFORMADOR DEBE SER DE 55 A 58 V. Y CON UN FILTRAGE DE 10.000 A 15000uF A 100V Y EL AMPERAJE DEL TRANS. ES DE 10 A 12 AMPERES


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2011)

La cita es de febrero de 2007... Más de 4 años atrás.
¿Esperás realmente una respuesta?


----------



## david7777777 (Jul 15, 2011)

pues si funciona esta comprobado pero fijate bien que los transistores esten funcionando correctamente por que ya lo hice con un compañero


----------



## crazysound (Jul 17, 2011)

nene dijo:


> crazysound, es muy extraño que los transisotres se quemen SIN calentar las resistencias esas que te dije, entre la fuente y la etapa.
> 
> Revisa todos los componentes del ajuste del VIAS, TR10, D1 D2 D3, revisa BIEN estos componentes.
> 
> ...


 
Hola nene, descubrí que todos los transistores eran falsificados!!!!!!!
 He desperdiciado mucho tiempo y dinero...... que bronca!!!!


----------



## Sergibal (Jul 31, 2011)

Gracias por los datos Stalwin. Saludos.


----------



## orenes (Feb 26, 2012)

Hola buenas a todos, hace años que compré las piezas para armar este amplificador y me gustaría saber si alguien tiene hecha una pcb, que se lo agradecería mucho, y otra pregunta tengo los transistores 2SA1216 y 2SC2922 estos los hace solo Sanken o lo hacen más empresas???

Saludos


----------



## sylverhaker (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola a todos.

Yo tambien llevo mucho tiempo viendo este esquema y pense en su dia de montarlo pero por falta de informacion y tiempo nunca lo lleve a cabo.

Si alguien de los que la armado pudieran aportar el pcb para hacer la placa, esquema comprobado para simularlo y los datos como amperaje de la fuente y tension seria de gran ayuda.

Muchas gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## orenes (Feb 29, 2012)

sylverhaker dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Yo tambien llevo mucho tiempo viendo este esquema y pense en su dia de montarlo pero por falta de informacion y tiempo nunca lo lleve a cabo.
> 
> ...


Lo tienes aquí https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-400w-melody-alguien-armo-6710/index2.html en el penúltimo comentario.
Necesita una fuente de alimentación de +-70V@12A en mono y si lo quieres en estéreo serían 22A

Saludos


----------



## tupolev (Mar 2, 2012)

Mira este nuevo hilo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/melody-power-amplifier-70933/


----------



## sylverhaker (Mar 2, 2012)

Gracias, si consume mucho. Y alguien tiene la pcb diseñada?

Un saludo.


----------



## javierjavier (May 22, 2012)

Hola quisiera hacer una pregunta sobre este amplificador melody de 400 watts, he visto en algunas plaquetas que se han utilizado a los BC546 Y BC556 con terminación en letra B o C y vienen con el frente plateado.
 Como ya no ando consiguiendo esos transistores quería saber si con los BC546 Y BC556 sin esa terminación funcionarían sin inconvenientes ya que he armado otro amplificador que únicamente funcionaba con los BC... pero de cara plateada. Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Stalwin (Jun 3, 2012)

A las terminaciones con B o C no les pares zona...solo compara las características que tienen el uno con El otro...aunque si se los puede utilizar porque tienen las mismas características...de eso no te preocupes


----------



## mrmay (Ago 19, 2012)

hola 
comparto la simulacion del amplificador melody de 400w stereo, disculpas para los que no tengan proteus 

tambien tengo Melody 200w - 100w

espero que les sirva.


----------



## crazysound (Ago 19, 2012)

Hola mrmay, te hago una corrección: R19 es de 1k, no de 10k como pusiste.

Saludos...


----------



## javierjavier (Jul 27, 2017)

Hola al foro, cree un nuevo tema sobre este amplificador porque en el anterior no se publica nada hace tiempo. Primero quiero compartir fotos y archivos con la comunidad y preguntar una duda que tengo con respecto a la etapa diferencial del mismo. Viendo el circuito, vi que no se coloca ninguna resistencia de "cola" del amplificador diferencial, la cual es suplantada por un arreglo de dos transistores bipolares NPN. Tengo dudas sobre las ecuaciones que determinan sus valores sobre todo el de las corrientes y me gustaría si  alguien me puede dar una mano respecto a ese tema, subo imágenes del amplificador mas el PCB que hice y foto de lo que me gustaría saber. Desde ya gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 27, 2017)

El "Arreglo" de 2 transistores es una fuente de corriente constante y reemplaza a la resistencia con ventajas.
Primero se calcula la corriente con que se desea trabajar el par diferencial, luego se calcula la etapa de corriente constante para que suministre esa corriente.

Los temas "Viejos y/o sin actividad" no aceptan nuevas respuestas, pero *SI* nuevas consultas.


----------

